# Original mayor?



## Jamie (Feb 17, 2013)

I was thinking... the game starts out with your character getting off the train and the villagers assuming you're the new mayor, right?

So who was SUPPOSED to be the mayor, and what happened to them?


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 17, 2013)

Tortimer retired.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah but Shizue says that the next mayor is supposed to be arriving by train. And when you go into the town hall there is a picture of Tortimer, so they couldn't have been expecting him to get off the train as he's the mayor who just left!

This is actually a pretty good question. Normally you'd think that at some point the *real* mayor would show up and then everyone would get confused and eventually they'd all rally in favor of the player because they've done such a good job as mayor. And the actual mayor decides to leave and allow the player to continue their job.

Unless Rover was supposed to be mayor and he conned us all to get out of his responsibility.


----------



## Sora (Feb 17, 2013)

Who knows lol? Maybe it's the cat but he doesn't want to be it so he dumps it on you?


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 17, 2013)

It was Wisp, or Wisp before the accident.

That's why he isn't in this game. He's wandering in City Folk and Gamecube trying to find his town. But he's stuck in some horrible limbo where he can't find his town. So he goes around pulling weeds like a mayor should in order to fill the void while he's trapped in purgatory.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 17, 2013)

Holy crap man. xD That's so dark. D:


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow, it is! That is really deep!


----------



## JabuJabule (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe it's the next/second player who comes into town. But since you're already mayor, they lost the position, and they're a normal character.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 17, 2013)

LOL I love some of the theories!


----------



## Julie (Feb 17, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Unless Rover was supposed to be mayor and he conned us all to get out of his responsibility.



This is exactly what I thought. It seems plausible!


----------



## Torotix (Feb 17, 2013)

It was Tortimer setting someone up probably, he probably just couldn't wait to go off to his retirement island he probably just said "eh they're arriving by train", and you just happened to be the next person visiting the town by train


----------



## Jamie (Feb 18, 2013)

Torotix said:


> It was Tortimer setting someone up probably, he probably just couldn't wait to go off to his retirement island he probably just said "eh they're arriving by train", and you just happened to be the next person visiting the town by train



lol, you know, I could actually see Tortimer doing that too. Tricky turtle.


----------



## mellamollama (Feb 18, 2013)

It's setting us up for the next game in the series: Human Crossing. The animal mayor ends up in the wrong town, expecting to be a mayor, but, as he only has bells and no real currency, he can't buy another train ticket and is stuck where he ends up.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Feb 19, 2013)

I blame either Rover or Tortimer...they are both a bit shifty :')


----------



## New leaf 180 (Feb 19, 2013)

I think LinandKo could answer this question better. They have the game.


----------



## Fame (Feb 19, 2013)

i still love that even though youre like 'what the hell is going on why am i the mayor' at first after like a day youre like 'yeah im the mayor i want this bench here worship me peasants'


----------



## Jamie (Feb 19, 2013)

Fame said:


> i still love that even though youre like 'what the hell is going on why am i the mayor' at first after like a day youre like 'yeah im the mayor i want this bench here worship me peasants'



Oh god yes, THIS! XD


----------



## Zen (Feb 19, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> I think LinandKo could answer this question better. They have the game.



So do a few of us here. I know I do. 3 of them in fact xD


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 19, 2013)

Someone is a dedicated Animal Crossing fan! xD Three copies? Wow!


----------



## NanoStar (Feb 19, 2013)

I can just imagine what will happen when the real mayor comes to town.

the real mayor comes to town. 
everybody realise that your an imposter.
they stripe you of your power,take your house and items away.
then banish you from their town forever.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 19, 2013)

Naaah. I'd think that you've become such a good mayor and made friends with the citizens of the town that everyone would let you stay and if the real mayor protested they'd chase him/her out of town!

Picturing Copper and Booker chasing a random character back to the train station. xD


----------



## Zen (Feb 19, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Someone is a dedicated Animal Crossing fan! xD Three copies? Wow!



Indeed. I had 2 but then I bought the ACNL 3DSXL and that added a digital copy. 

Come visit my thread for any questions about the game 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63845-I-m-ready-for-anything!


----------



## Catarsi Sol (Feb 20, 2013)

That daggone Rover is the real mayor, I just know it.


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2013)

Tortimer and he went to the island


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 21, 2013)

But, like I already said, Tortimer's picture was already hanging in the Town Hall. And Shizue/Isabelle mentions the last mayor was an old guy.

If it were Tortimer who was coming to the village to be the mayor, and they have a picture of him in the town hall, the animals would have to be pretty hard of sight to not notice the human looks nothing like him! xD


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 21, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> But, like I already said, Tortimer's picture was already hanging in the Town Hall. And Shizue/Isabelle mentions the last mayor was an old guy.
> 
> If it were Tortimer who was coming to the village to be the mayor, and they have a picture of him in the town hall, the animals would have to be pretty hard of sight to not notice the human looks nothing like him! xD





Torotix said:


> It was Tortimer setting someone up probably, he probably just couldn't wait to go off to his retirement island he probably just said "eh they're arriving by train", and you just happened to be the next person visiting the town by train


Yes, but if you look at Torotix's theory, it looks plausible, and could possibly be Tortimer before he ran off to the island.


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 21, 2013)

Or Shizue lied to the villagers that the mayor was coming via train.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 21, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Or Shizue lied to the villagers that the mayor was coming via train.



Don't you mean Isabelle... /Fuffi/Marie/Melinda?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Feb 21, 2013)

Tortimer didn't run off... he officially retired and he even talks about it to you before you start the game up at one point and Isabelle talks about him. This thread is about the mayor that was SUPPOSED to be coming into town but people thought you were the mayor so you were appointed the position by mistake. This is NOT about Tortimer!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> It was Wisp, or Wisp before the accident.
> 
> That's why he isn't in this game. He's wandering in City Folk and Gamecube trying to find his town. But he's stuck in some horrible limbo where he can't find his town. So he goes around pulling weeds like a mayor should in order to fill the void while he's trapped in purgatory.



That's slightly horrifying.


----------



## dahuja2 (Jun 3, 2015)

I think it was Rover...he was on the same train....


----------



## Daveyx0 (Jun 3, 2015)

Never thought about it.... huh.... Rover would be my guess as well. Or perhaps your dad :O :O


----------



## Luerna (Jun 3, 2015)

My best guess is Rover. You receive a letter in the mail from someone who was supposed to be mayor but 'something came up'. From what I remember they didn't seem too surprised to hear someone else got the position. Leaves me to believe he/she knew immediately, on that train, that someone knew there was someone else that was going to that town, and took the chance to pawn the duty off to them. That's why I think it's Rover, he obviously knew that you were going to that town, and he conviently has a map to that town? I say he pawned it off on you first chance he got XD


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't know if this has been said before, but at a certain point you mayor gets a letter in the mail from the "actual" mayor. I can't remember exactly what they said, but they said something like "I was supposed to be the mayor but good luck"


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 3, 2015)

I think Tortimer was like "guys , I'm retired so the new mayor is coming" so all the villagers + Isabelle thought "oh man , SHE/HE ARE COMING!" thinking its you //gasp xD


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 3, 2015)

I think the mayor is dead. I suspect that he crossed Crazy Redd at some point in time, by not allowing Redd to put down his tent in your town. As the old mayor probably served for a long time, this would explain why the villagers can't tell which paintings are real and which ones are fake (because they do mention buying a fake). They've simply never seen Redd before!

But then the mayor "disappears", and Tortimer never mentions what happened to him (leading me to believe that Redd leaned on him pretty hard not to say anything) so you stumble in. And now that the current mayor is an inexperienced pushover, Redd can do his business as he pleases.


----------



## Venn (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't know if anyone ever noticed this, but after restarting several times to get a new town, I noticed that Isabelle greeted you when you got off and somehow knew your name before introducing yourself. She goes "Welcome Mayor [name]!" or something.

Which is really confusing to me.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jun 3, 2015)

I actually like being the mayor but I'm wondering who would actually be the mayor if I didn't arrive 0.0


----------



## kitanii (Jun 3, 2015)

Officer Berri said:


> Yeah but Shizue says that the next mayor is supposed to be arriving by train. And when you go into the town hall there is a picture of Tortimer, so they couldn't have been expecting him to get off the train as he's the mayor who just left!
> 
> This is actually a pretty good question. Normally you'd think that at some point the *real* mayor would show up and then everyone would get confused and eventually they'd all rally in favor of the player because they've done such a good job as mayor. And the actual mayor decides to leave and allow the player to continue their job.
> 
> Unless Rover was supposed to be mayor and he conned us all to get out of his responsibility.



I like your theory!


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Jun 3, 2015)

Venice said:


> I don't know if anyone ever noticed this, but after restarting several times to get a new town, I noticed that Isabelle greeted you when you got off and somehow knew your name before introducing yourself. She goes "Welcome Mayor [name]!" or something.
> 
> Which is really confusing to me.


I've noticed that too ! like I restarted 3 times & I didn't even greet her but somehow knew my name !

maybe rover told her in like some walkie talkie xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arcticfox5 said:


> I don't know if this has been said before, but at a certain point you mayor gets a letter in the mail from the "actual" mayor. I can't remember exactly what they said, but they said something like "I was supposed to be the mayor but good luck"



I think I've kept that letter , I have to check later .


----------



## HoennMaster (Jun 4, 2015)

Last Post: February 21, *2013*..............should have just made a new topic.


----------

